# Bob is contageous!



## MaxiMe (Aug 8, 2011)

Warning Bob is having HD probs and "possetions" and it may be spreading.

I just unboxed 3 new machines and they all came with PXE boot on and no OS AND NO HD in sight to put an OS on.
 Ordered with WIN 7 and lots of goodies. AND NO HD in sight. WTH!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Is it in fact the 7th day of the witches moon or is Bob sending out the gremlin army 

Ug I should have been a ditch digger. Looks like it's gonna be one of those days.


----------



## granfire (Aug 8, 2011)

It's Monday....I hear they are selling mini kegs again - only something 'light' but it will do...Box Wine is a good alternative tho


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 8, 2011)

MaxiMe said:


> Warning Bob is having HD probs and "possetions" and it may be spreading.
> 
> I just unboxed 3 new machines and they all came with PXE boot on and no OS AND NO HD in sight to put an OS on.
> Ordered with WIN 7 and lots of goodies. AND NO HD in sight. WTH!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



Check in the BIOS to see if the RAID Autodetec is set to AHCI or ATA.

Had the same issue and had to change everything to ATA


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 8, 2011)

I got a shipment of Micron workstations about 10 years ago.  Everyone came in sans HD with the CPU fans swinging free. (CPU was there)

I'm just trying to figure out which hole in my mac to put more ram in.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 8, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I got a shipment of Micron workstations about 10 years ago. Everyone came in sans HD with the CPU fans swinging free. (CPU was there)
> 
> I'm just trying to figure out which hole in my mac to put more ram in.



I got a Dell once with extra memory a few years back. All the slots where full and there was an extra stick just flopping around inside the case


----------



## MaxiMe (Aug 8, 2011)

granfire said:


> It's Monday....I hear they are selling mini kegs again - only something 'light' but it will do...Box Wine is a good alternative tho


Import or domestic..tough choice.. Maybe some 2 buck chuck.


----------



## MaxiMe (Aug 8, 2011)

Xue Sheng said:


> Check in the BIOS to see if the RAID Autodetec is set to AHCI or ATA.
> 
> Had the same issue and had to change everything to ATA


Xue, No HD at all, ata, scsi, SATA or otherwise.


----------



## Carol (Aug 8, 2011)

I had to write 3 RMAs in the last 2 days for endpoints with hard drive issues, and I can't understand the root cause of the corruption.  Grrr....


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 8, 2011)

MaxiMe said:


> Xue, No HD at all, ata, scsi, SATA or otherwise.



Well in that case  I do not think changing BIOS settings will help


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 8, 2011)

Xue Sheng said:


> Well in that case  I do not think changing BIOS settings will help



I dunno, would it help if he moved the jumper to the 'materialize HD' setting?


----------



## MaxiMe (Aug 8, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I dunno, would it help if he moved the jumper to the 'materialize HD' setting?



I'll call Scotty and he can give us more power!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 8, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I dunno, would it help if he moved the jumper to the 'materialize HD' setting?



NAH...That only works on a Lenovo


----------



## MaxiMe (Aug 8, 2011)

OK so Dell procurement is messed up. they sent me 3 set up for Citrix thin clents. RMA and 3 correct ones are on the way. Guess these deployments will wait another week.

Glad I didn't tell the users they are getting new machines (Might have had another Kittimer massacre on our hands).


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 8, 2011)

MaxiMe said:


> OK so Dell procurement is messed up. they sent me 3 set up for Citrix thin clents. RMA and 3 correct ones are on the way. Guess these deployments will wait another week.
> 
> Glad I didn't tell the users they are getting new machines (Might have had another Kittimer massacre on our hands).



I have the king of all Dell mess ups and it was on a warranty part replacement

The names will be changed to protect the innocent for this story

I called and told them the address they needed to get the part to and my name (I will use John Smith as my name for the story)

The part did not come so I called them and they said I was not there. I asked them where did they send it and they told me. And I told them the reason I was not there was that is the wrong address it was on the other side of town and not even close to my office address sothey sent it againand it did not come and I called.. They had sent it to the same place again. I went through this one more time. 

They then clamed to have the address right and they shipped it and the part did not come I called them and they told me that when the part arrived they were told I did not work there they had the address right so I asked them who did you send it tothey said to Zakariyya Moghadam (which is as far from John Smith as what they had my name as is form my real name)

I corrected them and they the sent it again... I went through 3 more rounds of this where they were sending to Zakariyya Moghadam until I got the guy I originally talked to who insisted that I told him the name Zakariyya Moghadam and the wrong address. I then had to talk to a supervisor who was insisting that there must have been a Zakariyya Moghadam that use to work for my department. But since I had already checked that I told him that per our Human resources dept no one by that name has ever worked for my department nor could they find any record of that name in Civil Service. 

I talked to another supervisor and FINALLY got the part I needed.. all I needed was a motherboard

For the next 6 warranty parts calls I had to correct the name of Zakariyya Moghadam.


----------



## Jenna (Aug 9, 2011)

Xue Sheng said:


> I have the king of all Dell mess ups and it was on a warranty part replacement
> 
> The names will be changed to protect the innocent for this story
> 
> ...


Zakariyya, is that really you?  Zakariyya Moghadam?  Man where have you been all these years since we left typing school?


----------



## rlobrecht (Aug 9, 2011)

Back in the mid-90s I ordered a Micron PC.  They shipped it without a hard drive cable.  I called to ask them to send me one, and they sent me a second hard drive.  I bought two cables locally.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 9, 2011)

Jenna said:


> Zakariyya, is that really you? Zakariyya Moghadam? Man where have you been all these years since we left typing school?



Well I've been right here of course


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 9, 2011)

Xue Sheng said:


> Well I've been right here of course



But all your mail has been going to John Smith, no?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 9, 2011)

jks9199 said:


> But all your mail has been going to John Smith, no?



Yes...in  Walla Walla, Washington...but sadly I don't live in Walla Walla, Washington and there is no one by the name of John Smith that lives there either


----------

